# Mẹ bầu có nên ăn tỏi không?



## seoelip (14/7/21)

Tỏi là nguyên liệu rất quen thuộc trong nhiều món ăn hàng ngày. Bà bầu ăn tỏi được không là thắc mắc của nhiều mẹ bầu. Nhưng đối với phụ nữ mang thai, cách sử dụng này giống như con dao hai lưỡi đối với các mẹ.

Từ lâu, tỏi đã trở thành một loại gia vị không thể thiếu trong bữa cơm của gia đình Việt. Nó không chỉ là một loại gia vị nấu ăn mà còn là một vị thuốc chữa bệnh hiệu quả. Tuy nhiên, bà bầu ăn tỏi được không và những lợi ích như thế nào? Hãy cùng chúng tôi tham khảo bài viết sau để hiểu rõ hơn về vai trò của tỏi khi mang thai nhé!

1. Bà bầu ăn tỏi được không?
Tỏi được coi là một thực phẩm an toàn khi mang thai, nhưng nó nên được tiêu thụ với một lượng nhỏ. Ăn tỏi trong giai đoạn đầu của thai kỳ là hoàn toàn không sao. Vì trong giai đoạn này, tỏi ít ảnh hưởng đến thai nhi. Trong ba tháng tiếp theo, mẹ nên hạn chế ăn tỏi để không ảnh hưởng đến bé, vì giai đoạn này cơ thể bé đã hấp thu rất mạnh.

Vậy mang thai ba tháng đầu ăn tỏi được không? Nếu dùng quá liều, tác dụng phụ chính của tỏi là hạ huyết áp và làm loãng máu. Do đó, bạn nên hỏi ý kiến bác sĩ trước khi đưa vào chế độ ăn uống hàng ngày. Căn cứ vào tình trạng sức khỏe của mỗi người, bác sĩ sẽ cho bạn biết bạn có thể ăn bao nhiêu tỏi trong giai đoạn này. Không riêng gì tỏi mà bất cứ loại thực phẩm nào mẹ cũng nên tìm hiểu kỹ trước khi sử dụng với số lượng nhiều để tạo điều kiện cho thai nhi phát triển tối ưu.

Trong 3 tháng trở lại đây, bà bầu nên hạn chế ăn tỏi vì đặc tính làm loãng máu. Trong giai đoạn cuối của thai kỳ, tốt nhất nên chuẩn bị cho việc sinh nở, vì điều này sẽ khiến cơ thể mất quá nhiều máu, vì vậy không nên dùng quá nhiều tỏi.


2. Bà bầu nên ăn bao nhiêu tép tỏi?
Nói chung, phụ nữ mang thai ăn hai đến bốn nhánh tỏi tươi mỗi ngày là cực kỳ an toàn. Liều lượng này tương đương với 600 đến 1.200 mg chiết xuất tỏi. Bạn cũng có thể sử dụng khoảng 0,03-0,12ml tinh dầu tỏi khi mang thai. Các mẹ cũng có thể bổ sung tỏi bằng các loại thực phẩm chức năng. Ngoài ra, nếu trường hợp của bạn đặc biệt, bạn nên tham khảo ý kiến của bác sĩ để đảm bảo quá trình mang thai được diễn ra an toàn nhé!

3. Bà bầu ăn tỏi đen được không?
Tỏi đen thực chất là tỏi trắng được lên men theo một số tiêu chuẩn khắt khe, không có trong tự nhiên. Về hàm lượng dinh dưỡng, hàm lượng dinh dưỡng của tỏi đen cao gấp nhiều lần so với tỏi trắng. Đây là lý do tại sao phụ nữ mang thai muốn sử dụng chúng để bổ sung dinh dưỡng cho thai nhi. Tuy nhiên, theo các bác sĩ, bà bầu chỉ được bổ sung khoảng 2 đến 4 gam tỏi đen mỗi ngày. Bạn cũng có thể cho tỏi đen vào nấu cùng các món ăn hàng ngày như xào, sốt… Ngoài ra, bạn cũng có thể bổ sung các thực phẩm, đồ uống có chứa tỏi đen để tăng cường sức đề kháng.

Tuy nhiên, tỏi đen có đặc tính làm loãng máu và tương thích với một số loại thuốc. Nhưng theo bác sĩ, mẹ không nên ăn quá no. Phụ nữ mang thai trong 2 tháng cuối thai kỳ không nên tiêu thụ lượng lớn tỏi đen.

4. Lợi ích của việc ăn tỏi khi mang thai
4.1. Ngăn ngừa rụng tóc
Tỏi chứa nhiều allicin, một hợp chất lưu huỳnh. Nó giúp ngăn ngừa rụng và mỏng tóc bằng cách thúc đẩy sự phát triển của tóc mới. Mang thai có thể khiến tóc rụng nhiều. Nếu biết sử dụng tỏi đúng cách, tình trạng này sẽ được cải thiện.


4.2. Huyết áp thấp
Ngoài ra, chất allicin trong tỏi cũng là một cách tốt để giúp giảm lượng cholesterol trong cơ thể và kiểm soát nó. Hợp chất allicin giúp giảm huyết áp và ngăn ngừa nguy cơ đau tim hoặc đột quỵ.

4.3. Ngăn ngừa ung thư
Ăn tỏi thường xuyên có thể bảo vệ bạn khỏi một số cuộc tấn công gây ung thư. Đặc biệt là ung thư ruột kết. Theo Viện Ung thư Quốc gia, ăn tỏi, hành và hẹ có liên quan đến việc giảm nguy cơ ung thư thực quản và ung thư dạ dày.

4.4. Chống lại cảm lạnh
Tỏi có thể giúp giảm vi khuẩn có hại trong cơ thể và cải thiện khả năng miễn dịch. Do đó, tỏi có thể giúp bạn ngăn ngừa các bệnh nhiễm trùng khác nhau như cảm lạnh và cúm.

5. Tác dụng phụ của việc ăn tỏi
5.1. Máu loãng
Nếu bạn tiêu thụ quá nhiều tỏi, nó có thể gây ra chảy máu không kiểm soát. Điều này có thể có hại trong quá trình chuyển dạ hoặc sinh nở, cho dù đó là âm đạo hay mổ lấy thai.

5.2. Huyết áp thấp
Huyết áp thấp có thể có lợi cho phụ nữ bị tiền sản giật, nhưng nó có thể có hại cho những người khác. Khi mang thai, huyết áp giảm khi các mạch máu mở rộng trong vài tuần đầu tiên. Tuy nhiên, khi huyết áp tụt xuống mức nguy hiểm có thể khiến cơ thể sản phụ bị sốc, ngất xỉu.

5.3. Tăng nguy cơ chảy máu
Ăn tỏi tươi có thể làm tăng nguy cơ chảy máu. Tỏi có thể phản ứng tiêu cực với một số chất chống đông máu khác. Từ đó, nó có thể làm tăng giải phóng nhiều insulin và giảm lượng đường trong máu. Do đó, nếu bạn có bất kỳ dấu hiệu nào của chảy máu âm đạo, hãy đi khám ngay.


----------



## Thu Loan Nguyen (15/7/21)

Bà bầu ăn tỏi tốt chứ, vì tỏi giúp tăng cường sức đề kháng, là loại kháng sinh tốt cho cơ thể mà.


----------

